# Tuning software using Windows 10



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is there such a thing? I might want to test different tunes. I'm seeing some websights but there's so much info on them. It all gets confusing. 

I have the Trifecta cable. I'm just wondering if there's software tunes that could be bought and downloaded on a laptop and installed with the Trifecta cable. 

It's not an actual AUTOCAL box. It's a usb cable capable of flashing the pcm. I would assume it could read also. Of which, I'd also be interested in some obd2 apps and code readers. Possible testing abilities. Like an actual Snap-On scan tool.


----------



## DeerSpotter (11 mo ago)

I am in the same boat as you. I think the moment someone says something this website deletes it that’s why you only see questions and no answers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DeerSpotter said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I think the moment someone says something this website deletes it that’s why you only see questions and no answers.


Tell me where you think this happened and I will look into it? If by chance it is on either the BNR or Trifecta subforums, they edit their own area as that is their privilege


----------



## hopefulbull (5 mo ago)

Have you guys looked into HP Tuners? The cruze is supported. 









GM Tuning – HP Tuners


Explore HP Tuners' GM tuning support, including vehicle support for Chevy, Buick, Holden, and more. Find credits and licensing information for GM vehicles.




www.hptuners.com





Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopefulbull (5 mo ago)

This youtube channel seems to has some good basic info on tuning. https://youtube.com/c/TheTuningSchool

What is everybody's favorite YouTube channel for tuning know how?

Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerSpotter (11 mo ago)

hopefulbull said:


> Have you guys looked into HP Tuners? The cruze is supported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hptuners apparently force you to buy credits to use their software. Couldn’t believe it at first thinking it was free. Nope you need credits.


----------

